
Rhomobile - crossplatform smartphone dev - anyone tried this? - utnick
http://rhomobile.com/home
======
pricees
If you use it for a for-profit program you have to give the company a % of
sales. I would rather suffer through Objective-C.

~~~
SingAlong
Have you tried it compiling for S60?

I checked out their samples. They have a file in the .sisx format which I
guess is S60-v3

Could you share any more info about this tool and your experience with it?

P.S: it would have been better if they had a pay-per license model than
charging a % of the app's profit. Ridiculous offer for commercial apps.

EDIT: just looked at their licensing.
<http://rhomobile.com/products/licensing>

wtf? they have 3 licensing models. one for opensource apps, another for free
closed-source apps and another for closed-course apps charging money for
usage.

~~~
adamblum
Singalong,

We do in fact have a per user model. Noone has complained to date about the
small percentage of revenue that we ask. We just want to share in a small way
in our developer's success. Send a message to sales@rhomobile.com and Pierre
will work out something for you.

------
DenisM
I think they will be driven out of business by HTML5 after some time. WebKit
is already on Android, iPhone and Palm Pre. It's only a matter of time before
Blackberry and Nokia succumb too - they need a web browser and they can't
afford to create their own. Microsoft is the only one that is questionable
here.

So I say if you want to see the future of cross-platofrm mobile development
take a look at HTML5 and the WebKit (the latest and greatest is in iPhone OS
3.0) The javascript speed is improving rapidly, CSS animations are built-in
and you can store both code and data locally. No PIM access yet, but if that
gets solved then that's the end of the road for form-based native apps and
maybe even some of the simple games (and until then there is PhoneGap).

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Nokia already uses WebKit:

<http://opensource.nokia.com/projects/S60browser/>

------
dmix
The concept itself is really a great selling point: you develop one mobile app
in ruby and it works across on blackberry, iphone, symbian, android etc. Plus
they have a sync server to keep data current on the device.

From my experience building a small app on it, it works great if your building
an extension to an enterprise/business app. For something like Salesforce
where its mostly just a glorified excel table + CRUD, it fits perfectly.

Wikipedia recently switched to it from Objective-C.

If your doing something particularity complicated it might not be the best
option - yet. Although, they do have GPS, PIM and camera support that can be
accessed via ruby.

The good thing is that its open source so you can hack the source if you know
java/ruby.

------
rcoder
I was at demo these guys did for a SV Rails Meetup, and while the basic
functionality is pretty damn cool, I have some concerns about the base
footprint of applications.

The baseline they quoted was 2MB, which may not be much when you're talking
about a desktop app downloaded over cable or DSL, but in the mobile space,
where (non-iPhone) devices may only ship with 50-100MB of storage free, and
many users are served mostly by poky EDGE networks, a multi-MB "hello, world!"
seems a bit excessive.

That being said, for their core market -- namely, developers porting
enterprise app UIs to mobile devices -- I think it could be an acceptable
tradeoff for the productivity gain that results from it being "just another
browser app".

------
walesmd
I saw this for the first time today as well - never heard of it before.
Looking forward to playing with it later this weekend.

When it comes to % of sales: as a developer on Windows/Linux machines I don't
have any other choice, do I? At least when it comes to iPhone development.

~~~
DenisM
You do: you can spend $600 for a Mac Mini, or you can give up percentage of
your sales.

